# HDA Intel sound card doesn't work properly !!!

## krax

I had a fresh install and now i have this problems:

@  Starting volwheel i get "volume: can't open /dev/mixer "

@  I can not play two or more media to gather. if i play more than one media to gather the second one and the one after plays in mute. only the first one has the sound.

@  alsaconf doesn't found any sound card.

 ->> the more information about my sound card

```

  lsof /dev/snd/*

lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /root/.gvfs

      Output information may be incomplete.

COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME

vlc     25922 amin  mem    CHR  116,3          5495 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

vlc     25922 amin   13u   CHR  116,3      0t0 5495 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

#############################

fuser /dev/snd/*

/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:   25922m

#############################

8086293e    Yes  Intel Corporation     82801I (ICH9 Family)  HD Audio Controller   snd-hda-intel   (appropriate driver) 

##########

```

and I also installed alsa-oss b ut i removed it.

I need help.

----------

## krax

"volume: can't open /dev/mixer " is for the users who use OSS so there; you should find out what uses OSS and change it if it is possible and not solely on oss.

and the error I am having is because I defined the specific software to hwd:0,0. so what i should do is to check my softwares and set the audio output to "default"

So in another word use you sound card and in output option of your sound card choose "default over hwd:0,0"

----------

